

How the Military Waged a Graphic-Design War on Venereal Disease - samclemens
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/a-graphic-design-war-on-venereal-disease/

======
sdml
What strikes me as the most interesting here is how a good number of the
posters demonize women and imply that they are disproportionately responsible
for the spread of VD

~~~
califield
Women did not serve in combat roles during World War 2. There was about ten
times as many men in the military than women at that time.

~~~
Mz
Exactly. It is not "demonizing women." It is more like painting an ugly
picture of male lust for them. Like, so, you think she's hot? All you see are
lovely curves and a good time ahead? HERE's the rest of the story....

------
Mz
If you don't realize it, at the bottom is a slide show of the posters. Don't
miss scrolling through them.

